# 'Punks'/'Rockers' wear



## MelissaB (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont know if this will be any good for anyone here... but as i was saying in my intro, i work at a rock shop and we always get people in who want to dress like a punk or a rocker...

So the costume is always just some tight band shirt (that they usually rip up and safety pin back together) like a Sex Pistols shirt or Ramones or something.. and Studded belts and studded bracelets.. oh and British flag suspenders too...

Another idea a lot of ppl have is to just use our hilarious ski masks with skulls or faces on them (this will work if you live somewhere where it's cold on Halloween and you'll be outside.) They're actually pretty funny, there's skulls, all the faces of the members of KISS, mexican wrestlers..... anyway, you can see all those here:
http://www.rockworldeast.com/store/Ski_Masks

But there really is a ton of stuff that can be used as costume accessories.. fedora hats, silly neckties, silly suspenders... just a bunch of stuff... if you're creative...

it's all here: http://www.rockworldeast.com

anyway, those are my suggestions.. good luck everyone!


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my version of a Punk'n Rocker! 

I could not help myself. Ha!


----------



## MelissaB (Sep 15, 2010)

HAHA! Good one!


----------

